# New to forum/recent project



## billy box (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi to all fellow modelers and enthusiasts. I love building 1/24 and 1/25 scale dios and models. I thought you guys (and gals) might like to see one of my recent projects. Its an old beat up Pro Street Chevelle complete with primered fender & door, faded paint etc.. Its placed on a scratchbuilt base to resemble an old back alley driveway or a return road at an old dragstrip. The file size is too large to add to this post but you can check it out my photo gallery listed under billy box. Thanks and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Great 1st Post and Welcome! Whoa, Your gallery has some nice pics :thumbsup: 
The scene you mentioned is cool but I liked this one-


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

The picture file size seems okay- post away. You've got some good stuff there! :wave:


----------



## billy box (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks much! That dio was a lotta work. I'll Post some pics of the Ford Falcon in the other lane real soon. The Nova is the shiney car and the Falcon was built as a backyard junker. I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What's keeping the Nova front end up in the air? Can't tell on my monitor. Looks great!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## billy box (Apr 5, 2006)

There is a small hole drilled in the bottom of the base and a fine bead wire is run up through it and around the rear axle and then back through the base and twisted tight. You can position the car at almost any angle with this method plus its almost invisible. Thanks!


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Here's another one in your Gallery that I like, awesome detail and great work.


----------



## mn_dodgeboy (Jan 15, 2006)

whoa. Great work dude.


----------



## billy box (Apr 5, 2006)

Check out my website @ www.rpmscalemodelsanddioramas.com I have a great photo album there.


----------

